# how hard is it to become a hercules or aroura driver



## castle123 (10 Sep 2004)

i was wondering how hard it is to become a piot for a bercules or a arour and what steps it involves and   if i go to rotc programe so the cf will pay for my university then i go work for them forever? 

     regards:"matthew


        :soldier:


(Edited by M. O'Leary to reduce "smilies" by 90%, in order to protect site bandwidth. PM sent to member.)


----------

